# Riding around Asilomar/Pacific Grove (cross-post)



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

I will be staying at Asilomar for a week or so late in January, and I am not familiar with the area. Please suggest road rides of up to 70 miles or so. Terrain does not matter much, but I much prefer low traffic and nice scenery.

Thanks!


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

HWY 1, in either direction rocks!



mdehner said:


> I will be staying at Asilomar for a week or so late in January, and I am not familiar with the area. Please suggest road rides of up to 70 miles or so. Terrain does not matter much, but I much prefer low traffic and nice scenery.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*One of the most beautiful rides in the world...*

17 Mile Drive - Carmel - Point Lobos - Big Sur is about 70 miles round trip. Enjoy

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/235968mini-IMG_1356.jpg">


----------



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

*Thanks for the suggestions...*

I took one day to ride inland up the Carmel Valley, including Chauga (sp?) road and some other nice climbs; the second day I went along the coast to Big Sur. The Moneterey Penninsula is beautiful biking country!


----------

